# List of Clipper-bow Merchant Vessels



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all,

One of my personal hobbies is collecting maritime postcards, and I've found one of my favorite subjects to be the large merchant vessels built with a clipper-bow during the steam era. Though an anachronism at the time, the design really led an elegance to the vessels.

Anyways, I'm trying to figure out what all vessels were built along those lines so that it is easier to search for any that I haven't encountered yet. In general, I'm most interested in unrigged merchant or government vessels over 1,000 tons that saw commercial service after 1900.

So far I have postcards of the following in my collection:

-America Maru, 5,870 tons, built 1898 and torpedoed in 1944
-Arawa (as Port Henderson), later Colon, Lake Magentic, Port Henderson, Anapo, Port Said, 5,060 tons, built 1884 and torpedoed in 1915
-Atrato, later The Viking, Viknor, 5,366 tons, built 1888 and mined in 1915
-City of Berlin (as Meade), later Berlin, Meade, 5641 tons, built 1875 and scrapped in 1921
-City of New York (as New York), later New York, Harvard, Plattsburg, 10,674 tons, built 1888 and scrapped in 1923
-City of Paris (as Philadelphia), later Paris, Yale, Philadelphia, Harrisburg, 10,669 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Earl Grey, later Kanada, Canada, III Internatsonal, Fedor Litke, 2,357 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1959
-Empire (as Volubilis), later Volubilis, 4,496 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1931
-Empress of India, later Loyalty, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1923
-Empress of Japan, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1926
-Havraise, 4,646 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1932
-Hongkong Maru, 6,159 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1935
-Indian Prince (as Burndyke), later Burndyke, Caterham, 1,912 tons, built 1886 and scuttled in 1916
-Magdalena, 5,362 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Marathon, later Oruba, 6,765 tons, built 1904 and scrapped in 1924
-Meteor, later Rostock, Meteor II, 3,613 tons, built 1904 and bombed in 1945
-Miltiades, later Orcana, 6,796 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1923
-Moravian, later Akbar, 4,573 tons, built 1899 and scrapped in 1923
-Nippon Maru (as Renaico), later Renaico, 6,162 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1926
-Rei de Portugal (as Manouba), later Napolitan Prince, Manouba, 3,198 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1929
-Salamis, later Kamarima, 4,508 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1924
-Scot (as Oceana), later Oceana, Alfonso XIII, Vasco Nunez de Balboa, 6,844 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1927
-Thames, 5.645 tons, built 1890 and scuttled in 1914

In addition I'm aware of the following clipper-bow vessels roughly meeting my criteria, that I've yet to obtain postcards of:

-America, later Trinacria, 5.528 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1925
-Batavia, later Tacoma, Shikotan Maru, 2,549 tons, built 1870 and scrapped in 1924
-Benlomond, 4,887 tons, built 1911 and scrapped in 1932
-Benmohr, 4,806 tons, built 1912 and sunken in 1914
-Benrinnes, later Thorpeness, 4,791 tons, built 1914 and bombed in 1938
-City of Rome, 8.453 tons, built 1881 and scrapped in 1903
-Clyde, 5,645 tons, built in 1890 and scrapped in 1913
-Delta, later Takasago Maru, Centennial, 1,619 tons, built in 1859 and wrecked in 1906
-Djibouti, 2,357 tons, built 1901 and torpedoed in 1918
-Garonne, 3,876 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Imperator Nikolai II, later Veche, Il'ich, 4,071 tons, built 1895 and capsized in 1944
-Prinzessin Victoria Louise, 4,419 tons, built 1900 and wrecked in 1906
-Savoia, 4,377 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1923
-St. Sunniva, 1,368 tons, built 1931 and sunken in 1943
-Stella Polaris, 5,020 tons, built 1927 and sunken in 2006
-Tainui, later Covadonga, Astoria, 5,049 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1910

Any help with adding to my list would be much appreciated.

Kind Regards, 
Kyle


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*City of Rome*

Hi Fairlane 500,

See attached the SS City of Rome once widely regarded as the most beautiful liner to ever cross the Western Ocean.

Keith


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

problies the last PARRACOME and WELCOME also CEDAR/HOLLY BRANCH


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Algerian ex Flintshire, 3837 tons, O.N. 105833, built 1896 by Sunderland Shipbuilding Co Ltd and owned latterly by Ellerman Lines. Mined 1916. Steamer with a clipper bow.

Dave W


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

*City of Rome Postcard*

Hi again Fairlane 500,

I see now that you specify postcards. Here is one which may fill the bill:

In passing, my interest in the _City of Rome _stems from the fact a relative of mine, Alex Summers, sailed from Greenock to New York as a passenger in 1892.

Regards,

Keith


----------



## EggBram (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's the Stella Polaris. I remember it well, running into Parkeston Quay (Harwich) as a kid. My Dad used to tell me it was a cruise ship for bosses to take their secretaries on


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Does Cable ships count


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Does the Danish Royal Yacht Dannebrog qualify?


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

I would count cable ships, ad they were generally operated in a commercial capacity, however I have been trying to exclude royal yachts a they are just essentially very large private yachts.


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Updated List*

Hi all,

Here's an updated roster with a number of vessels I've added, including several cable ships that were clearly designed with a clipper bow in mind, along with moving a few between the lists after acquiring some new postcards. I'll see about uploading some scans in order to show the variety, especially when it comes to the lesser-known vessels.

So far I have postcards of the following in my collection:

-America, later Trinacria, 5.528 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1925
-America Maru, 5,870 tons, built 1898 and torpedoed in 1944
-Arawa (as Port Henderson), later Colon, Lake Magentic, Port Henderson, Anapo, Port Said, 5,060 tons, built 1884 and torpedoed in 1915
-Atrato, later The Viking, Viknor, 5,366 tons, built 1888 and mined in 1915
-Bruce, later Solovey Boudimirovich, Malygin, 1,553 tons, built 1912 and wrecked in 1940
-Byzantion (as Memphis), later Memphis, 2,404 tons, built 1892 and mined in 1916
-City of Berlin (as Meade), later Berlin, Meade, 5641 tons, built 1875 and scrapped in 1921
-City of New York (as New York), later New York, Harvard, Plattsburg, 10,674 tons, built 1888 and scrapped in 1923
-City of Paris (as Philadelphia), later Paris, Yale, Philadelphia, Harrisburg, 10,669 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Clyde, 5,645 tons, built in 1890 and scrapped in 1913
-Earl Grey, later Kanada, Canada, III Internatsonal, Fedor Litke, 2,357 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1959
-Empire (as Volubilis), later Volubilis, 4,496 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1931
-Empress of China, 5,902 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1912
-Empress of India, later Loyalty, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1923
-Empress of Japan, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1926
-Evangeline (as Tennyson), later Tennyson, Valparasio, 3,900 tons, built 1900 and scrapped in 1932
-Havraise, 4,646 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1932
-Hongkong Maru, 6,159 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1935
-Indian Prince (as Burndyke), later Burndyke, Caterham, 1,912 tons, built 1886 and scuttled in 1916
-Magdalena, 5,362 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Marathon, later Oruba, 6,765 tons, built 1904 and scrapped in 1924
-Meteor, later Rostock, Meteor II, 3,613 tons, built 1904 and bombed in 1945
-Miltiades, later Orcana, 6,796 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1923
-Moravian, later Akbar, 4,573 tons, built 1899 and scrapped in 1923
-Nippon Maru (as Renaico), later Renaico, 6,162 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1926
-Orel, later Kusuho Maru, 4,528 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1916
-Port Maria (as Mustapha), later Mustapha, Tocra, 2,910 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1933
-Prinzessin Victoria Louise, 4,419 tons, built 1900 and wrecked in 1906
-Rei de Portugal (as Manouba), later Napolitan Prince, Manouba, 3,198 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1929
-Sakura Maru, later Goto Maru, 3,205 tons, built 1908 and wrecked in 1929
-Salamis, later Kamarima, 4,508 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1924
-Savoia, 4,377 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1923
-Scot (as Scot & Oceana), later Oceana, Alfonso XIII, Vasco Nunez de Balboa, 6,844 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1927
-Sparte (as Sidon), later Sidon, 2,404 tons, built 1892 and scrapped in 1922
-Stella Polaris, 5,020 tons, built 1927 and sunken in 2006
-Thames, 5.645 tons, built 1890 and scuttled in 1914

In addition I'm aware of the following clipper-bow vessels roughly meeting my criteria, that I've yet to obtain postcards of:

-Airlie, 2,337 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1911
-Ampere, 2,435 tons, built 1930 and scuttled in 1944
-Athenai, later Bagdad, 2,404 tons, built 1891 and wrecked in 1935
-Australian, 2,838 tons, built 1896 and wrecked in 1906
-Batavia, later Tacoma, Shikotan Maru, 2,549 tons, built 1870 and scrapped in 1924
-Benlomond, 4,887 tons, built 1911 and scrapped in 1932
-Benmohr, 4,806 tons, built 1912 and sunken in 1914
-Benrinnes, later Thorpeness, 4,791 tons, built 1914 and bombed in 1938
-Centro America, later Solunto, 3,482 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1933
-Chichagov, later Amiral Tchihachov, 4,065 tons, built 1892 and scrapped in 1925
-Citta di Milano, 1,247 tons, built 1886 and wrecked in 1919
-City of Chester, later Chester, Sedgwick, Arizona, Napoletano, 4,770 tons, built 1873 and scrapped in 1907
-City of Rome, 8.453 tons, built 1881 and scrapped in 1903
-Corcovado, later Don, 3,805 tons, built 1872 and scrapped in 1901
-Cuzco, 3,845 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Delta, later Takasago Maru, Centennial, 1,619 tons, built in 1859 and wrecked in 1906
-Djibouti, 2,357 tons, built 1901 and torpedoed in 1918
-Dominia, later Nikolay Ezhov, Feliks Dzerzhinskiy, 9,273 tons, built 1926 and deleted in 1980
-Eastern, later Terukuni Maru, 3,586 tons, built 1899 and bombed in 1944
-Flintshire, later Algerian, 3,837 tons, built 1896 and mined in 1916
-Garonne, 3,876 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Guthrie, 2,338 tons, built 1884 and wrecked in 1914
-Hibernian, 2,449 tons, built 1861 and scrapped in 1901
-Imperator Nikolai II, later Veche, Il'ich, 4,071 tons, built 1895 and capsized in 1944
-Kherson, later Lena, Kherson, Raetoria, 6,438 tons, built 1896 and scrapped in 1924
-Loanda, later Goncalves Zarco, Loanda, 3,199 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Loyalist, later Byron, Santago, 3,909 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1932
-Lusitania, 3,825 tons, built 1871 and wrecked in 1901
-Malange, later Pedro Nunes, 3,544 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1924
-Mocambique, later Alvares Cabral, Sicilian Prince, Abbassieh, 3,199 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1930
-Moskva, later Angara, Mokva, Anegawa Maru, Moskva, Petschenga, 7,267 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1923
-Ninevah, later Aldenham, Larne, 3,808 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1923
-Orinoco, 4,581 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1909
-Petersburg, later Dniepr, Petersburg, Petrograd, Don, 5,432 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1921
-Port Albert, later Kagoshima Maru, 4,140 tons, built 1891 and missing in 1918
-Port Morant, later Sarmiento, 2,831 tons, built 1901 and wrecked in 1912
-Regina Margherita, 3,577 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1913
-Rotomahana, 1,727 tons, built 1879 and scuttled in 1928
-Saratov, later Bernina, Egypt, 5,309 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1924
-St. Sunniva, 1,368 tons, built 1931 and sunken in 1943
-Smolensk, later Rion, Smolensk, Rion, 7,270 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1922
-Solent, 1,908 tons, built 1878 and scrapped in 1909
-Stephan, 4,630 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1926
-Tainui, later Covadonga, Astoria, 5,049 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1910
-Telconia, 1,013 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1935
-Venezuela, 3,482 tons, built 1898 and wrecked in 1909
-Vincenzo Florio, 2,840 tons, built 1880 and scuttled in 1915
-Vladimir, 5,331 tons, built 1895 and scrapped in 1923

Kind Regards,
Kyle


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

What an interesting thread. For a research buff a wonderful aside. Many congratulations Fairlane 500.


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Royal Mail Clipper-bow Liners*

To start off, here are the postcards in my collection of some of Royal Mail Steam Packet Co's clipper-bow liners.

Atrato, built in 1888 by Robert Napier & Sons, Yard No. 410, sold in 1913 to Viking Cruises and renamed The Viking, then requisitioned by the Royal Navy and converted into the merchant cruiser HMS Viknor. She was lost with all hands off the coast of Ireland on 13 January, 1915, presumably after hitting a mine.

Clyde, built in 1890 by Robert Napier & Sons, Yard No. 419, sailed until sold for scrapping in June of 1913.

Magdalena, built in 1889 by Robert Napier & Sons, Yard No. 417, sailed until sold for scrapping in 1923.

Thames, built in 1890 by Robert Napier & Sons, Yard No. 418, sailed until December, 1914 when scuttled as a blockship at Scapa Flow.


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

*La Veloce Italiana Clipper-bow Liner*

Next up, an postcard from the fleet of La Veloce Italiana.

Savoia was built in 1897 by Odero at Foce, Italy, Yard No. 186. She was lengthened by 20 meters in 1900 and sailed until being scrapped at Genoa in 1923.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Here ,s one for you from the STUK page the "MYR SHELL"


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, definitely the first tanker to make the list. Even though she started life as a pure sailing vessel, I'll count her as it looks like as a tanker, engines were her main mode of propulsion. In fact, it looks like even though they kept the masts, there don't seem to be any sails onboard.


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Updated Roster*

Hi all,

Updating the roster again.

So far I have postcards of the following in my collection:

-America, later Trinacria, 5.528 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1925
-America Maru, 5,870 tons, built 1898 and torpedoed in 1944
-Arawa (as Port Henderson), later Colon, Lake Magentic, Port Henderson, Anapo, Port Said, 5,060 tons, built 1884 and torpedoed in 1915
-Atrato, later The Viking, Viknor, 5,366 tons, built 1888 and mined in 1915
-Batavia (as Shikotan Maru), later Tacoma, Shikotan Maru, 2,549 tons, built 1870 and scrapped in 1924
-Bayley (as La Constitucion), later Coya, La Constitucion, Anita, 2,607 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1923
-Bruce, later Solovey Boudimirovich, Malygin, 1,553 tons, built 1912 and wrecked in 1940
-Byzantion (as Memphis), later Memphis, 2,404 tons, built 1892 and mined in 1916
-Centro America, later Solunto, 3,482 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1933
-City of Berlin (as Meade), later Berlin, Meade, 5641 tons, built 1875 and scrapped in 1921
-City of Chester (as Sedgwick), later Chester, Sedgwick, Arizona, Napoletano, built 1873 and scrapped in 1907
-City of New York (as New York), later New York, Harvard, Plattsburg, 10,674 tons, built 1888 and scrapped in 1923
-City of Paris (as Philadelphia), later Paris, Yale, Philadelphia, Harrisburg, 10,669 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Clyde, 5,645 tons, built in 1890 and scrapped in 1913
-Dominia, later Nikolay Ezhov, Feliks Dzerzhinskiy, 9,273 tons, built 1926 and scrapped by 1980
-Earl Grey, later Kanada, Canada, III Internatsonal, Fedor Litke, 2,357 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1959
-Empire (as Volubilis), later Volubilis, 4,496 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1931
-Empress of China, 5,902 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1912
-Empress of India, later Loyalty, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1923
-Empress of Japan, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1926
-Evangeline (as Tennyson), later Tennyson, Valparasio, 3,900 tons, built 1900 and scrapped in 1932
-Friesland, later La Plata, 6,409 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1912
-Havraise, 4,646 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1932
-Hongkong Maru, 6,159 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1935
-Indian Prince (as Burndyke), later Burndyke, Caterham, 1,912 tons, built 1886 and scuttled in 1916
-Kherson, later Lena, Kherson, Raetoria, 6,438 tons, built 1896 and scrapped in 1924
-Lady Laurier, 1,051 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1961
-Loyalist (as Byron), later Byron, Santago, 3,909 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1932
-Magdalena, 5,362 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Malange, later Pedro Nunes, 3,544 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1924
-Marathon, later Oruba, 6,765 tons, built 1904 and scrapped in 1924
-Meteor, later Rostock, Meteor II, 3,613 tons, built 1904 and bombed in 1945
-Miltiades, later Orcana, 6,796 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1923
-Moravian, later Akbar, 4,573 tons, built 1899 and scrapped in 1923
-Ninevah, later Aldenham, Larne, 3,808 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1923
-Nippon Maru (as Renaico), later Renaico, 6,162 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1926
-Orel, later Kusuho Maru, 4,528 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1916
-Orinoco, 4,581 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1909
-Pachitea, 4,767 tons, built 1911 and wrecked in 1915
-Petersburg (as Dniepr), later Dniepr, Petersburg, Petrograd, Don, 5,432 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1921
-Port Albert (as Kagoshima Maru), later Kagoshima Maru, 4,140 tons, built 1891 and disappeared in 1918
-Port Chalmers (as Glacier), later Delmonico, Glacier, Carbello, Presidente Juarez, 4,154 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1956
-Port Maria (as Mustapha), later Mustapha, Tocra, 2,910 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1933
-Prinzessin Victoria Louise, 4,419 tons, built 1900 and wrecked in 1906
-Rei de Portugal (as Manouba), later Napolitan Prince, Manouba, 3,198 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1929
-Rotomahana, 1,727 tons, built 1879 and scuttled in 1929
-Ruslan (as Virginia), later Minadora, Virginia, Virginia May, Pakistan Progress, 1,678 tons, built 1904 and scrapped in 1953
-Sakura Maru, later Goto Maru, 3,205 tons, built 1908 and wrecked in 1929
-Salamis, later Kamarima, 4,508 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1924
-Salvador, later Salamis, Nicolo Martini, 1,128 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1960
-Savoia, 4,377 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1923
-Scot (as Scot & Oceana), later Oceana, Alfonso XIII, Vasco Nunez de Balboa, 6,844 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1927
-Silvio Spaventa (as Wollowra), later Wollowra, Iberia, 2,631 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1928
-Solent, 1,908 tons, built 1878 and scrapped in 1909
-Sparte (as Sidon), later Sidon, 2,404 tons, built 1892 and scrapped in 1922
-Stella Polaris, 5,020 tons, built 1927 and sunken in 2006
-Telconia, 1,013 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1935
-Thames, 5.645 tons, built 1890 and scuttled in 1914
-Tungue (as Touareg), later Touareg, Si-Kiang, Fushiki Maru, 1,342 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1934
-Velikiy Knyaz Aleksey, later Aleksey, Pestel, 1,870 tons, built 1890 and torpedoed in 1944

In addition I'm aware of the following clipper-bow vessels roughly meeting my criteria, that I've yet to obtain postcards of:

-Acajutla, later Marathon, El Moein, 1,170 tons, built 1911 and scrapped in 1960
-Airlie, 2,337 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1911
-Ampere, 2,435 tons, built 1930 and scuttled in 1944
-Athenai, later Bagdad, 2,404 tons, built 1891 and wrecked in 1935
-Australian, 2,838 tons, built 1896 and wrecked in 1906
-Batavia, later Tacoma, Shikotan Maru, 2,549 tons, built 1870 and scrapped in 1924
-Benlomond, later Asahi Maru, Mercator, 2,670 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1923
-Benlomond, 4,887 tons, built 1911 and scrapped in 1932
-Benmohr, 4,806 tons, built 1912 and sunken in 1914
-Benrinnes, later Thorpeness, 4,791 tons, built 1914 and bombed in 1938
-Carlo Poerio, later Cametense, Tong Hong, 2,155 tons, built 1891 and scuttled in 1917
-Chichagov, later Amiral Tchihachov, 4,065 tons, built 1892 and scrapped in 1925
-Citta di Milano, 1,247 tons, built 1886 and wrecked in 1919
-City of Rome, 8.453 tons, built 1881 and scrapped in 1903
-Corcovado, later Don, 3,805 tons, built 1872 and scrapped in 1901
-Cuzco, 3,845 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Delta, later Takasago Maru, Centennial, 1,619 tons, built in 1859 and wrecked in 1906
-Djibouti, 2,357 tons, built 1901 and torpedoed in 1918
-Eastern, later Terukuni Maru, 3,586 tons, built 1899 and bombed in 1944
-Faraday, 5,529 tons, built 1923 and bombed in 1941
-Flintshire, later Algerian, 3,837 tons, built 1896 and mined in 1916
-Francesco Crispit, later Marloo, 2,628 tons, built in 1891 and wrecked in 1914
-Garonne, 3,876 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Gravina, 1,245 tons, built 1886 and torpedoed in 1917
-Guthrie, 2,338 tons, built 1884 and wrecked in 1914
-Hibernian, 2,449 tons, built 1861 and scrapped in 1901
-Il Principe di Napoli, later Fluminense, Amazonia, 6,154 tons, built 1891 and wrecked in 1914
-Imperator Nikolai II, later Veche, Il'ich, 4,071 tons, built 1895 and capsized in 1944
-Iris, later Recorder, 2,253 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1952
-Komahashi Maru, later Komahashi, 1,143 tons, built 1913 and bombed in 1945
-Lady Denison-Pender, 1,984 tons, built 1920 and scrapped in 1963
-Loanda, later Goncalves Zarco, Loanda, 3,199 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Lusitania, 3,825 tons, built 1871 and wrecked in 1901
-Medway, later Myr Shell, 2,516 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1933
-Mirror, 1,850 tons, built 1923 and scrapped in 1964
-Mocambique, later Alvares Cabral, Sicilian Prince, Abbassieh, 3,199 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1930
-Moskva, later Angara, Mokva, Anegawa Maru, Moskva, Petschenga, 7,267 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1923
-Nautilus, later Hulk 1, Hulk A, 1,693 tons, built 1907 and scrapped in 1928
-Patrol, 3,132 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1933
-Port Denison, later Miguel Jover, P. Claris, 3,591 tons, built 1887 and scrapped in 1926
-Port Morant, later Sarmiento, 2,831 tons, built 1901 and wrecked in 1912
-Regina Margherita, 3,577 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1913
-Restorer, 3,180 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1951
-Ruggiero Settimo, later Grangense, 2,162 tons, built 1891 and sunk by gunfire in 1915
-Saratov, later Bernina, Egypt, 5,309 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1924
-Scotia, 3,871 tons, built 1862 and wrecked in 1904
-St. Sunniva, 1,368 tons, built 1931 and sunken in 1943
-Smolensk, later Rion, Smolensk, Rion, 7,270 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1922
-Stephan, 4,630 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1926
-Tainui, later Covadonga, Astoria, 5,049 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1910
-Venezuela, 3,482 tons, built 1898 and wrecked in 1909
-Ville d'Anvers, 1,100 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1927
-Vincenzo Florio, 2,840 tons, built 1880 and scuttled in 1915
-Vladimir, 5,331 tons, built 1895 and scrapped in 1923


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

You will need the CNCos sisters, possibly the most elegant ships of the era, refer to Wikiswire

One of a quartet of ships built for C.N.Co. by Scotts’, for the China-Australia trade, Changsha and her sister ships, Taiyuan I, Tsinan I and Chingtu, were well known for their trim, yacht-like build, and their comfortable passenger accommodation.


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

It might be worthwhile looking at this site :-
http://atlantic-cable.com//Cableships/
as many of the early cableships had clipper bows







CS John Pender 2 1900-1928
Dave


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

There are a few Dutch governmental vessels (serving for the department of the Colonies in Dutch East Indies) which may well meet with your interests. It concerns the "Sumbawa" (1892) and the "Kwartel" (1901) and sistership "Fazant".

http://www.maritiemdigitaal.nl/index.cfm?event=search.getadvancedsearch&shipname=Sumbawa%2C+Hr.Ms.
http://www.maritiemdigitaal.nl/index.cfm?event=search.getdetail&id=120116545


----------



## Fairlane500 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Updated Roster*

Hi all,

Just another update to the roster.

So far I have postcards of the following in my collection:

-America, later Trinacria, 5.528 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1925
-America Maru, 5,870 tons, built 1898 and torpedoed in 1944
-Aorangi, 4,163 tons, built 1883 and scuttled in 1915
-Arawa (as Port Henderson), later Colon, Lake Magentic, Port Henderson, Anapo, Port Said, 5,060 tons, built 1884 and torpedoed in 1915
-Atrato, later The Viking, Viknor, 5,366 tons, built 1888 and mined in 1915
-Batavia (as Shikotan Maru), later Tacoma, Shikotan Maru, 2,549 tons, built 1870 and scrapped in 1924
-Bayley (as La Constitucion), later Coya, La Constitucion, Anita, 2,607 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1923
-Bea Bellido (as Syrian Prince), later Syrian Prince, Suez, Epaminondas, Marie Caroussi, 1,914 tons, built 1893 and sank in 1916
-Bruce, later Solovey Boudimirovich, Malygin, 1,553 tons, built 1912 and wrecked in 1940
-Byzantion (as Memphis), later Memphis, 2,404 tons, built 1892 and mined in 1916
-Cadiz, 5,617 tons, built 1908 and scrapped in 1928
-Cataluna, 3,785 tons, built 1883 and wrecked in 1923
-Centro America, later Solunto, 3,482 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1933
-City of Berlin (as Meade), later Berlin, Meade, 5641 tons, built 1875 and scrapped in 1921
-City of Chester (as Sedgwick), later Chester, Sedgwick, Arizona, Napoletano, built 1873 and scrapped in 1907
-City of New York (as New York), later New York, Harvard, Plattsburg, 10,674 tons, built 1888 and scrapped in 1923
-City of Paris (as Philadelphia), later Paris, Yale, Philadelphia, Harrisburg, 10,669 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Clyde, 5,645 tons, built in 1890 and scrapped in 1913
-Conde Wifredo, 3,774 tons, built in 1889 and scrapped in 1924
-Cuzco, 3,845 tons, built in 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Djibouti, 4,305 tons, built in 1901 and torpedoed in 1918
-Dominia, later Nikolay Ezhov, Feliks Dzerzhinskiy, 9,273 tons, built 1926 and scrapped by 1980
-Earl Grey, later Kanada, Canada, III Internatsonal, Fedor Litke, 2,357 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1959
-Empire (as Volubilis), later Volubilis, 4,496 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1931
-Empress of China, 5,902 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1912
-Empress of India, later Loyalty, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1923
-Empress of Japan, 5,905 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1926
-Esk, 2,144 tons, built 1883 and scrapped in 1910
-Evangeline (as Tennyson), later Tennyson, Valparasio, 3,900 tons, built 1900 and scrapped in 1932
-Friesland, later La Plata, 6,409 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1912
-Havraise, 4,646 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1932
-Hongkong Maru, 6,159 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1935
-Indian Prince (as Burndyke), later Burndyke, Caterham, 1,912 tons, built 1886 and scuttled in 1916
-Kherson, later Lena, Kherson, Raetoria, 6,438 tons, built 1896 and scrapped in 1924
-Koroleva Olga, later Vurla, Djumhouriet, ***huriyet, 4,171 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1954
-Lady Laurier, 1,051 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1961
-Loyalist (as Byron), later Byron, Santago, 3,909 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1932
-Magdalena, 5,362 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Malange, later Pedro Nunes, 3,544 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1924
-Marathon, later Oruba, 6,765 tons, built 1904 and scrapped in 1924
-Meteor, later Rostock, Meteor II, 3,613 tons, built 1904 and bombed in 1945
-Miltiades, later Orcana, 6,796 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1923
-Moravian, later Akbar, 4,573 tons, built 1899 and scrapped in 1923
-Ninevah, later Aldenham, Larne, 3,808 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1923
-Nippon Maru (as Renaico), later Renaico, 6,162 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1926
-Orel, later Kusuho Maru, 4,528 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1916
-Orinoco, 4,581 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1909
-Pachitea, 4,767 tons, built 1911 and wrecked in 1915
-Petersburg (as Dniepr), later Dniepr, Petersburg, Petrograd, Don, 5,432 tons, built 1894 and scrapped in 1921
-Port Albert (as Kagoshima Maru), later Kagoshima Maru, 4,140 tons, built 1891 and disappeared in 1918
-Port Chalmers (as Glacier), later Delmonico, Glacier, Carbello, Presidente Juarez, 4,154 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1956
-Port Maria (as Mustapha), later Mustapha, Tocra, 2,910 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1933
-Prinzessin Victoria Louise, 4,419 tons, built 1900 and wrecked in 1906
-Rei de Portugal (as Manouba), later Napolitan Prince, Manouba, 3,198 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1929
-Reina Maria Cristina, 5,161 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1931
-Rotomahana, 1,727 tons, built 1879 and scuttled in 1929
-Ruslan (as Virginia), later Minadora, Virginia, Virginia May, Pakistan Progress, 1,678 tons, built 1904 and scrapped in 1953
-Sakura Maru, later Goto Maru, 3,205 tons, built 1908 and wrecked in 1929
-Salamis, later Kamarima, 4,508 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1924
-Salvador, later Salamis, Nicolo Martini, 1,128 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1960
-Savoia, 4,377 tons, built 1897 and scrapped in 1923
-Scot (as Scot, Oceana & Alfonso XIII), later Oceana, Alfonso XIII, Vasco Nunez de Balboa, 6,844 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1927
-Silvio Spaventa (as Wollowra), later Wollowra, Iberia, 2,631 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1928
-Solent, 1,908 tons, built 1878 and scrapped in 1909
-Sparte (as Sidon), later Sidon, 2,404 tons, built 1892 and scrapped in 1922
-Stella Polaris, 5,020 tons, built 1927 and sunken in 2006
-Tainui (as Astoria), later Covadonga, Tainui, Astoria, 5,049 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1910
-Telconia, 1,013 tons, built 1909 and scrapped in 1935
-Thames, 5.645 tons, built 1890 and scuttled in 1914
-Tungue (as Touareg), later Touareg, Si-Kiang, Fushiki Maru, 1,342 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1934
-Velikiy Knyaz Aleksey, later Aleksey, Pestel, 1,870 tons, built 1890 and torpedoed in 1944
-Ville de Paris, 5,020 tons, built 1903 and wrecked in 1935

In addition I'm aware of the following clipper-bow vessels roughly meeting my criteria, that I've yet to obtain postcards of:

-Acajutla, later Marathon, El Moein, 1,170 tons, built 1911 and scrapped in 1960
-Airlie, 2,337 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1911
-All America, 1,819 tons, built 1921 and scrapped in 1961
-Ampere, 2,435 tons, built 1930 and scuttled in 1944
-Ariel, 1,479 tons, built 1939 and scrapped in 1976
-Athenai, later Bagdad, 2,404 tons, built 1891 and wrecked in 1935
-Australian, 2,838 tons, built 1896 and wrecked in 1906
-Benlomond, later Asahi Maru, Mercator, 2,670 tons, built 1890 and scrapped in 1923
-Benlomond, 4,887 tons, built 1911 and scrapped in 1932
-Benmohr, 4,806 tons, built 1912 and sunken in 1914
-Benrinnes, later Thorpeness, 4,791 tons, built 1914 and bombed in 1938
-Benvorlich, 3,381 tons, built 1896 and torpedoed in 1915
-Bullfinch, 1,950 tons, built 1940 and scrapped in 1976
-Bullfrog, later Retriever, Retriever III, Cable Restorer, 1,950 tons, built 1944 and preserved as a museum
-Bullhead, 1,950 tons, built 1945 and scrapped in 1964
-Carlo Poerio, later Cametense, Tong Hong, 2,155 tons, built 1891 and scuttled in 1917
-Changsha, 2,269 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1925
-Chichagov, later Amiral Tchihachov, 4,065 tons, built 1892 and scrapped in 1925
-Chingtu, later Chingtuan, Chingtufu, Yana, Toyokuni Maru, 2,268 tons, built 1886 and wrecked in 1929
-Citta di Milano, 1,247 tons, built 1886 and wrecked in 1919
-City of Rome, 8.453 tons, built 1881 and scrapped in 1903
-Ciudad de Cadiz, 3,084 tons, built 1879 and wrecked in 1924
-Corcovado, later Don, 3,805 tons, built 1872 and scrapped in 1901
-Cuzco, 3,845 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Delta, later Takasago Maru, Centennial, 1,619 tons, built in 1859 and wrecked in 1906
-Eastern, later Terukuni Maru, 3,586 tons, built 1899 and bombed in 1944
-Emile Baudot, 1,152 tons, built 1917 and scrapped in 1962
-Faraday, 5,529 tons, built 1923 and bombed in 1941
-Flintshire, later Algerian, 3,837 tons, built 1896 and mined in 1916
-Francesco Crispit, later Marloo, 2,628 tons, built in 1891 and wrecked in 1914
-Garonne, 3,876 tons, built 1871 and scrapped in 1905
-Gravina, 1,245 tons, built 1886 and torpedoed in 1917
-Guardian, later Ceibar, Theodore Herzl, 1,768 tons, built 1907 and scrapped in 1950
-Guthrie, 2,338 tons, built 1884 and wrecked in 1914
-Hibernian, 2,449 tons, built 1861 and scrapped in 1901
-Il Principe di Napoli, later Fluminense, Amazonia, 6,154 tons, built 1891 and wrecked in 1914
-Imperator Nikolai II, later Veche, Il'ich, 4,071 tons, built 1895 and capsized in 1944
-Iris, later Recorder, 2,253 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1952
-John Pender, later Wetro, Elmire, 2,336 tons, built 1900 and scrapped in 1933
-Komahashi Maru, later Komahashi, 1,143 tons, built 1913 and bombed in 1945
-Lady Denison-Pender, 1,984 tons, built 1920 and scrapped in 1963
-Loanda, later Goncalves Zarco, Loanda, 3,199 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1923
-Lusitania, 3,825 tons, built 1871 and wrecked in 1901
-Medway, later Myr Shell, 2,516 tons, built 1902 and scrapped in 1933
-Mirror, 1,850 tons, built 1923 and scrapped in 1964
-Mocambique, later Alvares Cabral, Sicilian Prince, Abbassieh, 3,199 tons, built 1889 and scrapped in 1930
-Monarch, 1,150 tons, built 1916 and torpedoed in 1945
-Monarch, later Sentinel, 8,056 tons, built 1946 and scrapped in 1977
-Moskva, later Angara, Mokva, Anegawa Maru, Moskva, Petschenga, 7,267 tons, built 1898 and scrapped in 1923
-Nautilus, later Hulk 1, Hulk A, 1,693 tons, built 1907 and scrapped in 1928
-Oonah, 1,757 tons, built 1888 and scrapped in 1936
-Patrol, 3,132 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1933
-Port Denison, later Miguel Jover, P. Claris, 3,591 tons, built 1887 and scrapped in 1926
-Port Morant, later Sarmiento, 2,831 tons, built 1901 and wrecked in 1912
-Port Victor, later McClellan, Hastier, 3,006 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1922
-Regina Margherita, 3,577 tons, built 1884 and scrapped in 1913
-Restorer, 3,180 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1951
-Ruggiero Settimo, later Grangense, 2,162 tons, built 1891 and sunk by gunfire in 1915
-Saratov, later Bernina, Egypt, 5,309 tons, built 1891 and scrapped in 1924
-Scotia, 3,871 tons, built 1862 and wrecked in 1904
-St. Sunniva, 1,368 tons, built 1931 and sunken in 1943
-Smolensk, later Rion, Smolensk, Rion, 7,270 tons, built 1901 and scrapped in 1922
-Stephan, 4,630 tons, built 1903 and scrapped in 1926
-Taiyuan, 2,269 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in 1925
-Tsinan, later Tsinanfu, Indigirka, Tsinan, Indigirka, 2,269 tons, built 1886 and scrapped in the 1950's
-Venezuela, 3,482 tons, built 1898 and wrecked in 1909
-Ville d'Anvers, 1,100 tons, built 1885 and scrapped in 1927
-Vincenzo Florio, 2,840 tons, built 1880 and scuttled in 1915
-Vladimir, 5,331 tons, built 1895 and scrapped in 1923


----------

